# HCG best use?



## maged (Jul 8, 2011)

what dose of hcg and frequency r the best to use, and for how long?


----------



## GMO (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## MDR (Jul 8, 2011)

GMO, you have amazing patience and tolerance.


----------



## guthixfed (Jul 8, 2011)

you can use hcg pretty much anytime you like although running it throughout your cycle is much more beneficial I hear and cost effective. Either way its bringing your boys back and that's how you keep your gains along with a pct of my choice which would be nova


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 8, 2011)

That is good to know


----------



## maged (Jul 9, 2011)

from what i read from many different articles and others experience i was told that it is better to be used for smaller dosage frequemtly rather than large dosage every 5 days or so... and to limit its use to max 6 weeks...whats ur opnion guys?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 9, 2011)

MDR said:


> GMO, you have amazing patience and tolerance.


 
He is a nice lady.  



500iu 2x per week.


----------



## guthixfed (Jul 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> He is a nice lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 500iu 2x per week.



you could probably get away with doing just 500 ui/week on cycle i would use 1000 ui to kick start pct  i dunno


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> He is a nice lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 500iu 2x per week.


 

^This While on cycle!


----------



## maged (Jul 10, 2011)

i found this study on a forum written in 2010:

what do u think guys? tell me ur opnions cuz it is realy different than heavyirons protocol in using hcg

*HCG

HCG is a unique drug used by male bodybuilders because of the fact that it can mimic the hormone LH (luteninizing hormone) in the body. LH is the hormone that is responsible for making testosterone in the testicles. Bodybuilders use HCG during long cycles due to the fact that after sometime on testosterone mimicking hormones the testicles will stop producing testosterone due to the use of a synthetic testosterone-mimicking drug.

HCG has significant applications to the steroid using bodybuilder due to the fact that it can help bring testosterone levels back to normal levels. This is where many will opt to employ HCG for the last 3-4 weeks of a steroid cycle.

A very important fact to note is that while using HCG you must use a drug such as Nolvadex or **clomid**, and one of these (preferably both) should be used for the 2-3 weeks after using HCG, or you could end up where you started with low testosterone levels once again.

Another important aspect to note is that HCG should not be used for more than a 3-4 week period and it should also not be used at very high doses, because this could desensitize the testicles to LH, and could leave you back in a bad position.

Typically HCG is used for the 3-4 weeks towards the end of a long cycle of steroids to raise natural testosterone levels in the testicles. HCG should be administered every 5 days to every 3 days (if you opt to use it more frequently doses should be adjusted accordingly) with the first shot in the last week of your cycle.

If you opt to go every five days the first two shots should be around 3000 IU, then the second two should be 1500 IU. It would be very wise to use Nolvadex during this time, and **clomid** should be using following the HCG for 2-3 weeks along with the Nolvadex.

For a long cycle of 12 weeks or more your post cycle recovery plan should first start out with HCG. Your HCG therapy should begin during the last week of your cycle before you come off. Also, needless to say during this time you should be using an anti-estrogen to combat estrogenic side effects. HCG should be administered in four shots starting the last week of your cycle continued on to the two weeks following.

So your post cycle HCG should look like this: 3000 IU on day one, another 3000 IU 5 days later, 1500 IU 5 days later, and following up with another 1500 IU 5-7 days after that, equaling out to three weeks total.*


----------



## 2nd_chance (Jul 10, 2011)

250 iu EOD during cycle


----------



## 2nd_chance (Jul 10, 2011)

maged said:


> Another important aspect to note is that HCG should not be used for more than a 3-4 week period and it should also not be used at very high doses, because this could desensitize the testicles to LH, and could leave you back in a bad position.


I do believe this is partially incorrect. It's the dosage not the frequency that causes this.


----------



## MDR (Jul 10, 2011)

This was originally posted by Jonathan Deprospo on Bodybuilding.com in August 2004. He was convicted of trafficking in steroids in 2008. He was a personal trainer/bodybuilder, and this does not qualify as a study. Try Pubmed for some more recent and accurate information.  This is posted in the wrong forum, by the way.  This forum is dedicated to Anabolics.  We have a separate forum dedicated to Research Chems, HCG, ect. 



maged said:


> i found this study on a forum written in 2010:
> 
> what do u think guys? tell me ur opnions cuz it is realy different than heavyirons protocol in using hcg
> 
> ...


----------



## XYZ (Jul 11, 2011)

maged said:


> from what i read from many different articles and others experience i was told that it is better to be used for smaller dosage frequemtly rather than large dosage every 5 days or so... and to* limit its use to max 6 weeks*...whats ur opnion guys?


 

100% false.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 11, 2011)

500iu HCG twice weekly minimum to restore ITT levels while on cycle. This dose can be run the entire cycle no problem.


----------



## test42myhttp (Jul 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 500iu HCG twice weekly minimum to restore ITT levels while on cycle. This dose can be run the entire cycle no problem.


 I have done this while on Tren and Test Cyp and with excellent results, no shrinkage of the testes, libido is at full blast.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 11, 2011)

One thing I am confused of... is that I am currently cruising on 280mg of Test weekly.

Not using HCG and my testes are full size and I'm busting huge nuts and my libido is through the roof. Shouldn't my boys not be working right now? 

This is the first time I have cruised without using HCG simply because I can't afford it at this moment. Getting HCG to Canada is a pain and expensive as hell.


----------



## GMO (Jul 11, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> One thing I am confused of... is that I am currently cruising on 280mg of Test weekly.
> 
> Not using HCG and my testes are full size and I'm busting huge nuts and my libido is through the roof. Shouldn't my boys not be working right now?
> 
> This is the first time I have cruised without using HCG simply because I can't afford it at this moment. Getting HCG to Canada is a pain and expensive as hell.


 
Your libido should be through the roof at 280mg of test a week.  Testicular atrophy is not as pronounced in some people as it is in others, but rest assured your HPTA is shut down.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 12, 2011)

Atrophy is very pronounced in me when it occurs


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 13, 2011)

I plan on pinning 500 IU ED for 20 days then stop for the last week of my cycle and run my clomid PCT.  Running a 15 weeker of test e, tren a, eq, and test p.


----------

